# cleaning a couch cover question



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 2 stretchy couch covers. They collect dust, hiar, crumbs, lint, and etc... Every week, I try vacuuming them, and then I throw them in the washing machine, and nothing works. I guess I could try a lint brush, but that would take a LONG time. 

Any suggestions?

TIA,

Cindyc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

How about throwing an easy washable blanket over them on top of the covers that does not allow the hairs etc to stick to it so much?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Try running them through the air fluff cycle of your dryer. I'm a clothes line fanatic, but I do use the dryer occassionally. The air fluff works great for sprucing up curtains, throw rugs, and furniture coverings.


----------

